# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Taniguchi Kohaku GO ( Part 3 ): "The Baby Kouchi Show"

## abiserpong

Taniguchi Kohaku GO (part 3) : 
“The Baby Kouchi Show”
Di kalangan penggemar koi, nama Taniguchi Koi Farm dalam sekejap menjelma sebagai “Rising Star”. Pusat penangkaran di pinggiran kota Hiroshima ini banyak memproduksi koi berkualitas dari varietas kohaku dan sanke. Menyimak sepak terjang koi – koi produksi pusat penangkaran yang masih berusia seumur jagung ini dalam beberapa ajang GO bagaikan menyaksikan pagelaran koi spektakuler. Sungguh menyajikan ragam kejutan. Setelah episode awal kiprah anakan Sibugaki, Kenji dan Hyasiki dalam panggung Taniguchi Kohaku GO bagian pertama. Kemudian  dilanjutkan dengan episode anakan Urashimataro dalam “Taniguchi Kohaku GO (part 2): Best of The Best”.  Kini panggung bersiap menyambut pentas yang teranyar
Kouchi adalah adalah salah satu indukan kohaku andalan Taniguchi Koi Farm dari booldline Sakai Fish Farm. Raksasa merah putih berukuran 92 cm itu memiliki kualitas shiroji seputih salju dengan padanan warna merah darah nan memikat dan bentuk tubuh menggiurkan. Baby Kouchi memiliki catatan prestasi menawan, diantaranya menyabet Kokugyo Prize 43 BU pada All Japan Young Koi Show 2009. Kini seakan hendak mengulangi semarak panggung “Best of The Best”, Taniguchi mengirimkan baby kouchi berkualitas dari generasi berikutnya untuk memeriahkan lakon “The Baby Kouchi Show”   

Sutradara dibalik pagelaran ini masih sama: Stars Koi Centre. Pada episode pertama ketrampilannya membesut lakon masih dilihat sebelah mata oleh Taniguchi, tetapi ketika mengawal episode kedua Taniguchi tidak bisa lagi menyembunyikan pujiannya. Berkali – kali dia menggelengkan kepala seakan tidak percaya dengan pertumbuhan anakan Urashimataro. Beberapa diantaranya kemudian malah berhasil meraih predikat juara pada 4th KOI’s Festival 2010 dan 3rd Asia Koi Show 2010. Taniguchi sempat berandai – andai, kalau mungkin membawa pulang kembali beberapa koi ke negeri para samurai.  

Kini sang sutradara bersiap menyajikan pentas spektakuler berikutnya. Dengan dukungan Taniguchi Koi Farm, sang sutradara mendatangkan aktor dan aktris terbaik dari anakan Kouchi. Dia kembali menjanjikan kejutan dan sensasi seperti yang ditunjukannya dalam lakon “Best of The Best”.  


BENTUK KEGIATAN:

Kegiatan memilih satu atau lebih koi varietas kohaku bersertifikat eks Taniguchi Koi Farm untuk dibesarkan bersama dalam kolam berkapasitas +/- 110 ton milik Stars Koi Center, Bandung, selama periode 7 (tujuh bulan) dengan perlakuan sama


PERIODE

Masa GO akan dimulai pada Juni 2010 dan berakhir pada Desember 2010


TUJUAN

-. 	Meningkatkan keterampilan memilih koi tosai berkualitas yang memiliki potensi berkembang optimal
-. 	Meningkatkan keterampilan keeping koi dengan belajar melalui diskusi langsung dengan penangkar terkemuka asal Jepang dan salah satu dealer terkemuka di Indonesia 
-. 	Meningkatkan silaturahim antar anggota melalui kegiatan tatap muka pada saat penjurian


SPESIFIKASI KOI

Umur 			: Mei 2009
Ukuran 			: 32 – 35 cm
Penangkar (Breeder) 	: Taniguchi Koi Farm
Indukan/Oyagoi 	: Kouchi 92 Cm ( 6 tahun )


FOTO INDUKAN:




KOLAM

Kolam yang akan digunakan untuk kegiatan ini adalah kolam berkapasitas 110 ton milik Stars Koi Centre di Bandung


PAKAN
Taniguchi Koi Food : MAX – GROW UP dan SPECIAL – COLOR


GARANSI
Apabila selama masa GO, ada koi yang cacat atau mati maka akan digantikan dengan koi koi yang belum terpilih atau uang kembali bila tidak ada lagi koi yang sudah terpilih.

TATA CARA PEMILIHAN

1.	Pemilihan Koi akan dilakukan dalam dua tahap dan semua dilakukan dengan cara first come first serve 	
2.	Pemilihan Tahap pertama (Open House) dilakukan sebelum tanggal 7 Juni 2009, jam 11.59, sedangkan pemilihan Tahap II dilakukan langsung setelah Tahap I berakhir atau mulai tanggal 7 Juni 2010 pada pukul 12.00 siang Waktu Server Koi’s
3. 	Bagi peserta yang tidak aktif di forum bisa dibantu peserta yang lain, dan yang membantu (joki) hanya bisa membantu 2 nama dengan maksimal 3 ekor / orang.
4. 	Setiap peserta hanya diperbolehkan memesan 5 ekor / posting
5.	Postingan sebelum waktu yang ditentukan dianggap prematur dan akan dianulir (dibatalkan)
6. 	Pemilihan bisa dilakukan setiap saat hingga masa kegiatan berakhir pada akhir November 2010 dan tetap akan diikutsertakan dalam penilaian
7.	Selama masa kegiatan berlangsung, nama yang tercantum pada saat pertama dicatat ( posting ) tidak bisa dirubah di belakang hari sampai kegiatan selesai meski koi sudah berpindah tangan



HARGA

Harga pembelian, untuk:
TAHAP I (Open House) – Rp 12,500,000,- 
TAHAP II – Rp 9,000,000

Harga sudah termasuk biaya pemeliharaan selama GO tetapi tidak termasuk ongkos pengiriman setelah event selesai


PEMBAYARAN:

1. 	Pembayaran bisa dilakukan secara tunai atau dapat diangsur 3x dengan tata cara sebagai berikut:
a.	Pembayaran pertama (50%) atau , pada saat booking
b.	Pembayaran kedua (25%), selambat – lambatnya 1 bulan setelah booking
c.	Pembayaran ketiga (25%) selambat – lambatnya satu minggu setelah "UPDATE PERTAMA"
Kegiatan  GO
2. 	Pembayaran Tunai (100%) di muka mendapatkan potongan sebesar Rp 500,000,-
3.	Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara tunai/ transfer ke rekening:
BCA
A/C 156 1111 028
AYI WIRATMAN
4. 	Peserta yang telah melakukan pembayaran tidak diperkenankan untuk mengundurkan diri.
5. 	Konfirmasi pembayaran dilakukan langsung ke Stars Koi lewat HP, mail atau PM


JURI
Youichi Taniguchi dari Taniguchi Koi Farm


PEMENANG

Akan dipilih 5 ekor Kohaku Terbaik untuk memperebutkan gelar Grand Champion, Reserve Grand Champino, Best Tategoi I – III


HADIAH

Grand Champion 		: 1ekor kohaku kouchi garansi female
Reserve Grand  Champion 	: 1ekor kohaku kouchi garansi female


FEE
10% dari hasil GO ini akan diserahkan ke KOI’s dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi

LAIN LAIN

Hal – hal yang belum diatur akan ditentukan kemudian dan menjadi hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

----------


## wen

seru nih..

----------


## agent23

Fotonya belum ada yah pak?

----------


## cah kendal

kelas berat

----------


## survive

nonton ahhhhhh

----------


## Silent_Forest

Kouchi...  ::

----------


## vom champioship

kyknya mantap ni liat fotonya dulu dong

----------


## 0cf_daniel

> kelas berat


he...e....

----------


## Soegianto

mantap akhirnya datang juga

----------


## luki

Foto nya menyusul ya....
lagi di edit dulu...

----------


## darren febriano

Indonesia sepertinya jadi priority market dr ikan2 Taniguchi. Jarang lihat ikan2 Taniguchi dg kualitas "bakulan" di Indonesia, hampir selalu tategoi. Ikan2 Taniguchi seakan membentuk karakteristik sendiri dg kepala Matsue dan body Dainichi. Sukses untuk GOnya!!!  ::

----------


## abiserpong

> Indonesia sepertinya jadi priority market dr ikan2 Taniguchi. Jarang lihat ikan2 Taniguchi dg kualitas "bakulan" di Indonesia, hampir selalu tategoi. Ikan2 Taniguchi seakan membentuk karakteristik sendiri dg kepala Matsue dan body Dainichi. Sukses untuk GOnya!!!


Sepertinya begitu om darren.....
Hal ini karena hubungan yang sudah terbina sangat baik dan lama, serta support yang luar biasa om Ayi Star Koi ke Taniguchi san, begitupun sebaliknya.

Tentunya ..... dengan pola yang istimewa dari Oishi di mana Taniguchi san sempat menimba ilmu selama 15 tahunan......  :Peace:

----------


## bobo

wah satu lagi dari taniguchi yang emang top.
Mantau dan menyimak di forum saja kelas nya jauh  ::

----------


## vom champioship

> Foto nya menyusul ya....
> lagi di edit dulu...


 di tunggu fotonya siapa tau ada yg bisa membuatku terpesona hhehehehehheehheeh

----------


## tomas_wong

yang udah ga sabar liat foto-foto ikannya bisa liat di website-nya stars-koi. Udah di display disitu.

----------


## luki

FOTO FOTO KOUCHI KOHAKU :




















Silahkan di pilih

----------


## wen

bingung mau pilih yg mana ?
kereeen ....

----------


## Soegianto

Sdh boleh pilih ?
Soalnya buka dr bb berat jd gak baca kapan hari H nya

An eric tohir no 9,12,19,36,41,50
Tq

----------


## edwin

kekar & sangar euy....

----------


## luki

> Taniguchi Kohaku GO (part 3) : 
> The Baby Kouchi Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TATA CARA PEMILIHAN
> 
> ...


betul pak Soegi.....sudah bisa mulai memilih.....
tetapi....di aturan main  nya...hanya bisa 3 ekor / orang...... ( point 3 dan popint 4 )

----------


## Soegianto

Ralat
An eric tohir
No 9,12,19

----------


## Soegianto

Eric tohir
36,41,50

----------


## Rova

saya ambil no. 47

----------


## rvidella

Pak Mangisi untuk no 37

Thanks,

Dodo

----------


## abiserpong

Mohon maaf atas keterlambatan, penundaan ..... up load foto- foto ikan GO Baby Kouchi ini, dikarenakan masalah teknis .... ( dalam proses migrasi ). Bagi om -om  yang sudah sempat mampir dan melihat foto yang ada di web Stars Koi, dengan ini diumumkan : bahwa  " NOMOR URUT " yang dipakai adalah nomor yang tertera pada foto ikan seperti yang ada di Forum " Koi's ". Sekali lagi mohon maaf atas ketidaknyamanan ini. Terima kasih......

----------


## William Pantoni

no 2 a/n Djudju
no 31 a/n willy

----------


## rvidella

> saya ambil no. 47


Pak Rova, bukannya Pak Tarwa titip posting no 13 + 52?

nanti kalo diambil, diomelin loh hehehehehehehe

----------


## Rova

oke..
Tarwa no.13, dan no.52

----------


## Rova

no.31 a/n Willy 
no.2 a/n Juju

----------


## rvidella

> no.31 a/n Willy 
> no.2 a/n Juju


om wil sudah postingin

----------


## abiserpong

Rekapan " The Baby Kouchi Show "Yang Sudah Terpilih :

TAHAP PERTAMA I , Rp. 12.500.000,- 
( ....Sampai 7 Juni 2010, Jam 11.59 Waktu Server Koi's ).

1 . Baby Kouchi No. 09 , by Eric Tohir.
2 . Baby Kouchi No. 12 , by Eric Tohir.
3 . Baby Kouchi No. 19 , by Eric Tohir.
4 . Baby Kouchi No. 36 , by Eric Tohir.
5 . Baby kouchi No. 41 , by Eric Tohir.
6 . Baby Kouchi No. 50 , by Eric Tohir.
7 . Baby Kouchi No. 47 , by Rova.
8 . Baby Kouchi No. 37 , by Mangisi.
9 . Baby Kouchi No. 02 , by Djudju.
10.Baby Kouchi No.  31 , by Willy.
11.Baby Kouchi No. 13 , by Tarwa.
12.Baby Kouchi No. 52 , by Tarwa.

----------


## utep saprudin

ikannya mantap2...sayang cuma bisa jadi penonton...

----------


## rifatmk

aduh ada yang borong 6 ekor...jangan2 owner salah satu tv swasta

----------


## rvidella

> aduh ada yang borong 6 ekor...jangan2 owner salah satu tv swasta


TV one ya hehehehe

----------


## wibowosantoso

Semok2 ya bodynya...

----------


## iyos

ikan dahsyat GOnya sampe gk bisa napas...

----------


## fachm13

ngiler..............
tp...................
wkwkwkwkwk

----------


## dina prima

wajib ikut di partai 07 Juni 2010 jam 1200 wib......

----------


## luki

Booked via Starskoi 

Suwira , 30

----------


## luki

Rekapan " The Baby Kouchi Show "Yang Sudah Terpilih :

TAHAP PERTAMA I , Rp. 12.500.000,- 
( ....Sampai 7 Juni 2010, Jam 11.59 Waktu Server Koi's ).

1 . Baby Kouchi No. 09 , by Erick Tohir.
2 . Baby Kouchi No. 12 , by Erick Tohir.
3 . Baby Kouchi No. 19 , by Erick Tohir.
4 . Baby Kouchi No. 36 , by Erick Tohir.
5 . Baby kouchi No. 41 , by Erick Tohir.
6 . Baby Kouchi No. 50 , by Erick Tohir.
7 . Baby Kouchi No. 47 , by Rova.
8 . Baby Kouchi No. 37 , by Mangisi.
9 . Baby Kouchi No. 02 , by Djudju.
10.Baby Kouchi No.  31 , by Lili.
11.Baby Kouchi No. 13 , by Tarwa.
12.Baby Kouchi No. 52 , by Tarwa.
13.Baby Kouchi No. 30 , by Suwira.

----------


## luki

*Yang Masih Available* 

*KOUCHI KOHAKU :*
















Silahkan di pilih.....
Pemilihan Tahap Ke dua mulai :
*Tanggal 7 Juni 2010 jam 12.00 Waktu Server KOI's*

----------


## Hendro W

Baby Kouchi No. 16 , by Hendro W

----------


## Soegianto

atas nama pak rasito no 4

----------


## abiserpong

Rekapan " The Baby Kouchi Show "Yang Sudah Terpilih :

TAHAP PERTAMA I , Rp. 12.500.000,- 
( ....Sampai 7 Juni 2010, Jam 11.59 Waktu Server Koi's ).

1 . Baby Kouchi No. 09 , by Erick Tohir.
2 . Baby Kouchi No. 12 , by Erick Tohir.
3 . Baby Kouchi No. 19 , by Erick Tohir.
4 . Baby Kouchi No. 36 , by Erick Tohir.
5 . Baby kouchi No. 41 , by Erick Tohir.
6 . Baby Kouchi No. 50 , by Erick Tohir.
7 . Baby Kouchi No. 47 , by Rova.
8 . Baby Kouchi No. 37 , by Mangisi.
9 . Baby Kouchi No. 02 , by Djudju.
10.Baby Kouchi No.  31 , by Lili.
11.Baby Kouchi No. 13 , by Tarwa.
12.Baby Kouchi No. 52 , by Tarwa.
13.Baby Kouchi No. 30 , by Suwira.

Tahap II, Rp. 9.000.000,-
( Mulai 7 juni 2010, jam 12.00 Waktu Server Koi's...... sampai akhir November 2010 ). 

14.Baby Kouchi No. 16 , by Hendro W.
15.Baby Kouchi No. 04 , by Rasito.

----------


## veros

ikannya mantaf mantaf tuh ...sikaaaaaaat

----------


## Robby Iwan

> ikannya mantaf mantaf tuh ...sikaaaaaaat


Iya nie sayang klo gak ikut..kapan lagi dpt jumbo kouchi.. Bos, gw sikat #35

----------


## edwin

> Iya nie sayang klo gak ikut..kapan lagi dpt jumbo kouchi.. Bos, gw sikat #35


Ozutsu nya.....dahsyat !! ckckckck.....

----------


## iyos

gk tahan jg akhirnya..ikut kouchi 22

----------


## abiserpong

Rekapan " The Baby Kouchi Show "Yang Sudah Terpilih :

TAHAP PERTAMA I , Rp. 12.500.000,- 
( ....Sampai 7 Juni 2010, Jam 11.59 Waktu Server Koi's ).

1 . Baby Kouchi No. 09 , by Erick Tohir.
2 . Baby Kouchi No. 12 , by Erick Tohir.
3 . Baby Kouchi No. 19 , by Erick Tohir.
4 . Baby Kouchi No. 36 , by Erick Tohir.
5 . Baby kouchi No. 41 , by Erick Tohir.
6 . Baby Kouchi No. 50 , by Erick Tohir.
7 . Baby Kouchi No. 47 , by Rova.
8 . Baby Kouchi No. 37 , by Mangisi.
9 . Baby Kouchi No. 02 , by Djudju.
10.Baby Kouchi No.  31 , by Lili.
11.Baby Kouchi No. 13 , by Tarwa.
12.Baby Kouchi No. 52 , by Tarwa.
13.Baby Kouchi No. 30 , by Suwira.

Tahap II, Rp. 9.000.000,-
( Mulai 7 juni 2010, jam 12.00 Waktu Server Koi's...... sampai akhir November 2010 ). 

14.Baby Kouchi No. 16 , by Hendro W.
15.Baby Kouchi No. 04 , by Rasito.
16.Baby Kouchi No. 35 , by Robby Iwan.
17.Baby Kouchi No. 22 , by Iyos.

----------


## este

no 38 atas nama Setiadi Theriady    ^^
Udah liat bodynya kaga nahan,hahahaha

----------


## demmy

Nonton aja deh dulu....

----------


## abiserpong

Rekapan " The Baby Kouchi Show "Yang Sudah Terpilih :

TAHAP PERTAMA I , Rp. 12.500.000,- 
( ....Sampai 7 Juni 2010, Jam 11.59 Waktu Server Koi's ).

1 . Baby Kouchi No. 09 , by Erick Tohir.
2 . Baby Kouchi No. 12 , by Erick Tohir.
3 . Baby Kouchi No. 19 , by Erick Tohir.
4 . Baby Kouchi No. 36 , by Erick Tohir.
5 . Baby kouchi No. 41 , by Erick Tohir.
6 . Baby Kouchi No. 50 , by Erick Tohir.
7 . Baby Kouchi No. 47 , by Rova.
8 . Baby Kouchi No. 37 , by Mangisi.
9 . Baby Kouchi No. 02 , by Djudju.
10.Baby Kouchi No.  31 , by Lili.
11.Baby Kouchi No. 13 , by Tarwa.
12.Baby Kouchi No. 52 , by Tarwa.
13.Baby Kouchi No. 30 , by Suwira.

Tahap II, Rp. 9.000.000,-
( Mulai 7 juni 2010, jam 12.00 Waktu Server Koi's...... sampai akhir November 2010 ). 

14.Baby Kouchi No. 16 , by Hendro W.
15.Baby Kouchi No. 04 , by Rasito.
16.Baby Kouchi No. 35 , by Robby Iwan.
17.Baby Kouchi No. 22 , by Iyos.
18.Baby Kouchi No. 38 , by este ( Setiadi Theriady ).

----------


## iyos

1 lg d om...kouchi 45

----------


## iyos

> Rekapan " The Baby Kouchi Show "Yang Sudah Terpilih :
> 
> TAHAP PERTAMA I , Rp. 12.500.000,- 
> ( ....Sampai 7 Juni 2010, Jam 11.59 Waktu Server Koi's ).
> 
> 1 . Baby Kouchi No. 09 , by Erick Tohir.
> 2 . Baby Kouchi No. 12 , by Erick Tohir.
> 3 . Baby Kouchi No. 19 , by Erick Tohir.
> 4 . Baby Kouchi No. 36 , by Erick Tohir.
> ...


19.Baby Kouchi No. 45 , by Iyos.

----------


## abiserpong

Rekapan " The Baby Kouchi Show "Yang Sudah Terpilih :

TAHAP PERTAMA I , Rp. 12.500.000,- 
( ....Sampai 7 Juni 2010, Jam 11.59 Waktu Server Koi's ).

1 . Baby Kouchi No. 09 , by Erick Tohir.
2 . Baby Kouchi No. 12 , by Erick Tohir.
3 . Baby Kouchi No. 19 , by Erick Tohir.
4 . Baby Kouchi No. 36 , by Erick Tohir.
5 . Baby kouchi No. 41 , by Erick Tohir.
6 . Baby Kouchi No. 50 , by Erick Tohir.
7 . Baby Kouchi No. 47 , by Rova.
8 . Baby Kouchi No. 37 , by Mangisi.
9 . Baby Kouchi No. 02 , by Djudju.
10.Baby Kouchi No.  31 , by Lili.
11.Baby Kouchi No. 13 , by Tarwa.
12.Baby Kouchi No. 52 , by Tarwa.
13.Baby Kouchi No. 30 , by Suwira.

Tahap II, Rp. 9.000.000,-
( Mulai 7 juni 2010, jam 12.00 Waktu Server Koi's...... sampai akhir November 2010 ). 

14.Baby Kouchi No. 16 , by Hendro W.
15.Baby Kouchi No. 04 , by Rasito.
16.Baby Kouchi No. 35 , by Robby Iwan.
17.Baby Kouchi No. 22 , by Iyos.
18.Baby Kouchi No. 38 , by este ( Setiadi Theriady ).
19.Baby Kouchi No. 45 , by Iyos.

----------


## abiserpong

Rekapan " The Baby Kouchi Show "Yang Sudah Terpilih :

TAHAP PERTAMA I , Rp. 12.500.000,- 
( ....Sampai 7 Juni 2010, Jam 11.59 Waktu Server Koi's ).

1 . Baby Kouchi No. 09 , by Erick Tohir.
2 . Baby Kouchi No. 12 , by Erick Tohir.
3 . Baby Kouchi No. 19 , by Erick Tohir.
4 . Baby Kouchi No. 36 , by Erick Tohir.
5 . Baby kouchi No. 41 , by Erick Tohir.
6 . Baby Kouchi No. 50 , by Erick Tohir.
7 . Baby Kouchi No. 47 , by Rova.
8 . Baby Kouchi No. 37 , by Mangisi.
9 . Baby Kouchi No. 02 , by Djudju.
10.Baby Kouchi No.  31 , by Lili.
11.Baby Kouchi No. 13 , by Tarwa.
12.Baby Kouchi No. 52 , by Tarwa.
13.Baby Kouchi No. 30 , by Suwira.

Tahap II, Rp. 9.000.000,-
( Mulai 7 juni 2010, jam 12.00 Waktu Server Koi's...... sampai akhir November 2010 ). 

14.Baby Kouchi No. 16 , by Hendro W.
15.Baby Kouchi No. 04 , by Rasito.
16.Baby Kouchi No. 35 , by Robby Iwan.
17.Baby Kouchi No. 22 , by Iyos.
18.Baby Kouchi No. 38 , by este ( Setiadi Theriady ).
19.Baby Kouchi No. 45 , by Iyos.
20.Baby Kouchi No. 01 , by Leo.
21.Baby Kouchi No. 06 , by Charles P.
22.Baby Kouchi No. 14 , by Rasito.
23.Baby Kouchi No. 24 , by Leo.
24.Baby Kouchi No. 27 , by Chandra.
25.Baby Kouchi No. 29 , by Abi.
26.Baby Kouchi No. 42 , by Leo.
27.Baby Kouchi No. 43 , by Indra Z.
28.Baby Kouchi No. 44 , by Lili.
29.Baby Kouchi No. 51 , by Leo.

----------


## abiserpong

*Yang Masih Available* 

*KOUCHI KOHAKU :*

----------


## abiserpong



----------


## abiserpong



----------


## luki

*tanggal 17 Agustus .....*
ikan ikan GO ini kan di foto dan di ukur untuk update pertama.....
ukuran rata rata pada saat awal kegiatan GO ( Mei ) 32 - 36 cm

rata rata ikan ini mempunyai struktur tulang yang bagus......
adakah yang melesat sampai 50 cm......
berapakah prediksi  untuk ukuran yang terbesar.....silahkan berdiskusi.......buat pembelajaran bersama......

----------


## iyos

> *tanggal 17 Agustus .....*
> ikan ikan GO ini kan di foto dan di ukur untuk update pertama.....
> ukuran rata rata pada saat awal kegiatan GO ( Mei ) 32 - 36 cm
> 
> rata rata ikan ini mempunyai struktur tulang yang bagus......
> adakah yang melesat sampai 50 cm......
> berapakah prediksi  untuk ukuran yang terbesar.....silahkan berdiskusi.......buat pembelajaran bersama......


sepertinya kl 50 bakal lbh om look..seperti om look sebut diatas ikan2 punya struktur tlng yg

----------


## iyos

[QUOTE=iyos;281109]sepertinya kl 50 bakal lbh om look..seperti om look sebut diatas ikan2 punya struktur tlng yg bgs n indukan yg menjanjikan.bentuk badan n kualitas kulit yg khas dr taniguchi..

----------


## charlesp

[QUOTE=iyos;281110]


> sepertinya kl 50 bakal lbh om look..seperti om look sebut diatas ikan2 punya struktur tlng yg bgs n indukan yg menjanjikan.bentuk badan n kualitas kulit yg khas dr taniguchi..


Mudaha - mudahan AMIN

----------


## Robby Iwan

aku punya 49cm juga gak apa2 laah..

----------


## iyos

> aku punya 49cm juga gak apa2 laah..


yg penting no 35 pangkal ekor segede kepalanya ya pk roby...

----------


## charlesp

Salam kenal Pak Iyos, cuma mau koment sedikit, yang di mud pond taniguchi punya Pak Iyos, mantap sekali ---- siapa tahu ikannya udah kebanyakan n mau pindah tangan ;P

----------


## ubitalcwp

om ikannya ada garansi female apa nggak ?

----------


## abiserpong

> om ikannya ada garansi female apa nggak ?


Tidak ada jaminan female om ubitalcwp ........ tapi kebanyakan female , masih banyak yang bagus ....... monggo,

----------


## ubitalcwp

bisa nggak saya diberi kan nomor altenatif pilihan yang female pak ?

----------


## abiserpong

> bisa nggak saya diberi kan nomor altenatif pilihan yang female pak ?


Susah om..... memastikan male / female anakan Taniguchi, biarpun sudah ukuran 40 cm an...... body keduanya  sama- sama bulky. ( maaf ilmu terawangannya masih belum nyampe ).
Kalau minat ..... untuk informasi lebih lanjut dapat hubungi om ayi Starskoi, hp.081 121 5148.

----------


## ubitalcwp

ok om terima kasih info nya ntar saya hubungi yang bersangkutan, thank you

----------


## demmy

Kalo saya bole tau, utk update kouchi, foto dan pengukuran ulang dimulai tgl 17 agustus, jam brp yah?

----------


## luki

> Kalo saya bole tau, utk update kouchi, foto dan pengukuran ulang dimulai tgl 17 agustus, jam brp yah?



baru dapat update dari Pak Ayi.....
kalau pengukuran dan foto untuk Update Pertama sudah di lakukan hari Jumat Kemaren ( hanya Kohaku Kouchi )  .....
untuk yang sisa 2 varietas lagi akan di ukur tanggal 18 agustus jam 10 .00
Rata rata ukuran Kohaku Kouchi 43 - 50 cm
yang terkecil 42 cm.....yang terbesar 50 cm.....
foto akan di update scecepat nya......

----------


## Koi-Koi

> *Yang Masih Available* 
> 
> *KOUCHI KOHAKU :*


Om saya ikutan No.18 pilihan saya.

Tq

----------


## luki

Rekapan " The Baby Kouchi Show "Yang Sudah Terpilih :

TAHAP PERTAMA I , Rp. 12.500.000,- 
( ....Sampai 7 Juni 2010, Jam 11.59 Waktu Server Koi's ).

1 . Baby Kouchi No. 09 , by Erick Tohir.
2 . Baby Kouchi No. 12 , by Erick Tohir.
3 . Baby Kouchi No. 19 , by Erick Tohir.
4 . Baby Kouchi No. 36 , by Erick Tohir.
5 . Baby kouchi No. 41 , by Erick Tohir.
6 . Baby Kouchi No. 50 , by Erick Tohir.
7 . Baby Kouchi No. 47 , by Rova.
8 . Baby Kouchi No. 37 , by Mangisi.
9 . Baby Kouchi No. 02 , by Djudju.
10.Baby Kouchi No.  31 , by Lili.
11.Baby Kouchi No. 13 , by Tarwa.
12.Baby Kouchi No. 52 , by Tarwa.
13.Baby Kouchi No. 30 , by Suwira.

Tahap II, Rp. 9.000.000,-
( Mulai 7 juni 2010, jam 12.00 Waktu Server Koi's...... sampai akhir November 2010 ). 

14.Baby Kouchi No. 16 , by Hendro W.
15.Baby Kouchi No. 04 , by Rasito.
16.Baby Kouchi No. 35 , by Robby Iwan.
17.Baby Kouchi No. 22 , by Iyos.
18.Baby Kouchi No. 38 , by este ( Setiadi Theriady ).
19.Baby Kouchi No. 45 , by Iyos.
20.Baby Kouchi No. 01 , by Leo.
21.Baby Kouchi No. 06 , by Charles P.
22.Baby Kouchi No. 14 , by Rasito.
23.Baby Kouchi No. 24 , by Leo.
24.Baby Kouchi No. 27 , by Chandra.
25.Baby Kouchi No. 29 , by Abi.
26.Baby Kouchi No. 42 , by Leo.
27.Baby Kouchi No. 43 , by Indra Z.
28.Baby Kouchi No. 44 , by Lili.
29.Baby Kouchi No. 51 , by Leo.
30.Baby Kouchi No. 18 , by Koi-Koi.

----------


## luki

Update Ke 1 Agustus 2010
*Ukuran pada Foto Awal adalah ukuran pada saat mulai Kegiatan GO Bulan Mei 2010*

Hadiah :





Rekapan " The Baby Kouchi Show "Yang Sudah Terpilih :

TAHAP PERTAMA I , Rp. 12.500.000,- 
( ....Sampai 7 Juni 2010, Jam 11.59 Waktu Server Koi's ).

1 . Baby Kouchi No. 09 , by Erick Tohir.

2 . Baby Kouchi No. 12 , by Erick Tohir.

3 . Baby Kouchi No. 19 , by Erick Tohir.

4 . Baby Kouchi No. 36 , by Erick Tohir.

5 . Baby kouchi No. 41 , by Erick Tohir.

6 . Baby Kouchi No. 50 , by Erick Tohir.

7 . Baby Kouchi No. 47 , by Rova.

8 . Baby Kouchi No. 37 , by Mangisi.

9 . Baby Kouchi No. 02 , by Djudju.

10.Baby Kouchi No.  31 , by Lili.

11.Baby Kouchi No. 13 , by Tarwa.

12.Baby Kouchi No. 52 , by Tarwa.

13.Baby Kouchi No. 30 , by Suwira.



Tahap II, Rp. 9.000.000,-
( Mulai 7 juni 2010, jam 12.00 Waktu Server Koi's...... sampai akhir November 2010 ). 

14.Baby Kouchi No. 16 , by Hendro W.

15.Baby Kouchi No. 04 , by Rasito.

16.Baby Kouchi No. 35 , by Robby Iwan.

17.Baby Kouchi No. 22 , by Iyos.

18.Baby Kouchi No. 38 , by este ( Setiadi Theriady ).

19.Baby Kouchi No. 45 , by Iyos.

20.Baby Kouchi No. 01 , by Leo.

21.Baby Kouchi No. 06 , by Charles P.

22.Baby Kouchi No. 14 , by Rasito.

23.Baby Kouchi No. 24 , by Leo.

24.Baby Kouchi No. 27 , by Chandra.

25.Baby Kouchi No. 29 , by Abi.

26.Baby Kouchi No. 42 , by Leo.

27.Baby Kouchi No. 43 , by Indra Z.

28.Baby Kouchi No. 44 , by Lili.

29.Baby Kouchi No. 51 , by Leo.

30.Baby Kouchi No. 18 , by Koi-Koi.

----------


## luki

Yang Masih AVAILABLE :

----------


## demmy

wow, makin mantep nih, harus diikuti perkembangannya, grownya hebat, susul"an...  
Btw om luki, kalo yg GO stars varietas showa dan shiro bakal diupdate di koi-s forum?

----------


## Tiny

luar biasa.. stars-koi memang the best EO untuk GO.
kualitas ikan yang disediakan n keepingnya luar biasa
value for money

----------


## abiserpong

Dari foto terakhir 28 Juni - pertengahan Agustus 2010 ....... kurang dari 2 bulan,  rata- rata naik 10 cm .......... bagus sekali ya.
Semoga sampai akhir tahun nanti tetap stabil grow n kualitasnya ......... pulang - pulang ada yang sudah 60 cm. ( Kohaku bagus, besar, dengan harga ...... )  :Thumb:

----------


## charlesp

> luar biasa.. stars-koi memang the best EO untuk GO.
> kualitas ikan yang disediakan n keepingnya luar biasa
> value for money


Bro, tunggu apalagi, ambil No.7, udah diaudit pasti ok - tunggu apalagi. Value for money --- keeping yang luar biasa --- plus gw aja kalau ke situ kayak mau nginap aja gak mau pulang - pulang Hax3
Sip, Starkoi keepingnya ----

----------


## luki

> Dari foto terakhir 28 Juni - pertengahan Agustus 2010 ....... kurang dari 2 bulan,  rata- rata naik 10 cm .......... bagus sekali ya.
> Semoga sampai akhir tahun nanti tetap stabil grow n kualitasnya ......... pulang - pulang ada yang sudah 60 cm. ( Kohaku bagus, besar, dengan harga ...... )


betul Bi......
kejadian lagi nih......*Beli Tosai Dapet Nisai*

----------


## abiserpong

> betul Bi......
> kejadian lagi nih......*Beli Tosai Dapet Nisai*


Tul sekali ki ....... dapet Nisai.
Sesudah di up date kali ini ........ kualitas kulit ........, body sudah lebih kelihatan, ........harusnya faktor spekulasi dalam memilih jadi berkurang banyak.

----------


## edwin

Booked via starskoi kouchi no 11 by wilson

----------


## Tiny

> Bro, tunggu apalagi, ambil No.7, udah diaudit pasti ok - tunggu apalagi. Value for money --- keeping yang luar biasa --- plus gw aja kalau ke situ kayak mau nginap aja gak mau pulang - pulang Hax3
> Sip, Starkoi keepingnya ----


komporrrr hahaha...ga tergoda ahh kali ini  ::

----------


## luki

Booked via Starskoi Kouchi 39 by Meggy

----------


## abiserpong

Rekapan " The Baby Kouchi Show "Yang Sudah Terpilih :

TAHAP PERTAMA I , Rp. 12.500.000,- 
( ....Sampai 7 Juni 2010, Jam 11.59 Waktu Server Koi's ).

1 . Baby Kouchi No. 09 , by Erick Tohir.
2 . Baby Kouchi No. 12 , by Erick Tohir.
3 . Baby Kouchi No. 19 , by Erick Tohir.
4 . Baby Kouchi No. 36 , by Erick Tohir.
5 . Baby kouchi No. 41 , by Erick Tohir.
6 . Baby Kouchi No. 50 , by Erick Tohir.
7 . Baby Kouchi No. 47 , by Rova.
8 . Baby Kouchi No. 37 , by Mangisi.
9 . Baby Kouchi No. 02 , by Djudju.
10.Baby Kouchi No.  31 , by Lili.
11.Baby Kouchi No. 13 , by Tarwa.
12.Baby Kouchi No. 52 , by Tarwa.
13.Baby Kouchi No. 30 , by Suwira.

Tahap II, Rp. 9.000.000,-
( Mulai 7 juni 2010, jam 12.00 Waktu Server Koi's...... sampai akhir November 2010 ). 

14.Baby Kouchi No. 16 , by Hendro W.
15.Baby Kouchi No. 04 , by Rasito.
16.Baby Kouchi No. 35 , by Robby Iwan.
17.Baby Kouchi No. 22 , by Iyos.
18.Baby Kouchi No. 38 , by este ( Setiadi Theriady ).
19.Baby Kouchi No. 45 , by Iyos.
20.Baby Kouchi No. 01 , by Leo.
21.Baby Kouchi No. 06 , by Charles P.
22.Baby Kouchi No. 14 , by Rasito.
23.Baby Kouchi No. 24 , by Leo.
24.Baby Kouchi No. 27 , by Chandra.
25.Baby Kouchi No. 29 , by Abi.
26.Baby Kouchi No. 42 , by Leo.
27.Baby Kouchi No. 43 , by Indra Z.
28.Baby Kouchi No. 44 , by Lili.
29.Baby Kouchi No. 51 , by Leo.
30.Baby Kouchi No. 18 , by Koi-Koi.
31.Baby Kouchi No. 11 , by Wilson. 
32.Baby Kouchi No. 39 , by Meggy.

----------


## Rova

saya juga berharap banyak bisa tembus 60cm.. terutama khusus ikan no.47 saja.  ::

----------


## abiserpong

Rekapan " The Baby Kouchi Show "Yang Sudah Terpilih :

TAHAP PERTAMA I , Rp. 12.500.000,- 
( ....Sampai 7 Juni 2010, Jam 11.59 Waktu Server Koi's ).

1 . Baby Kouchi No. 09 , by Erick Tohir.
2 . Baby Kouchi No. 12 , by Erick Tohir.
3 . Baby Kouchi No. 19 , by Erick Tohir.
4 . Baby Kouchi No. 36 , by Erick Tohir.
5 . Baby kouchi No. 41 , by Erick Tohir.
6 . Baby Kouchi No. 50 , by Erick Tohir.
7 . Baby Kouchi No. 47 , by Rova.
8 . Baby Kouchi No. 37 , by Mangisi.
9 . Baby Kouchi No. 02 , by Djudju.
10.Baby Kouchi No.  31 , by Lili.
11.Baby Kouchi No. 13 , by Tarwa.
12.Baby Kouchi No. 52 , by Tarwa.
13.Baby Kouchi No. 30 , by Suwira.

Tahap II, Rp. 9.000.000,-
( Mulai 7 juni 2010, jam 12.00 Waktu Server Koi's...... sampai akhir November 2010 ). 

14.Baby Kouchi No. 16 , by Hendro W.
15.Baby Kouchi No. 04 , by Rasito.
16.Baby Kouchi No. 35 , by Robby Iwan.
17.Baby Kouchi No. 22 , by Iyos.
18.Baby Kouchi No. 38 , by este ( Setiadi Theriady ).
19.Baby Kouchi No. 45 , by Iyos.
20.Baby Kouchi No. 01 , by Leo.
21.Baby Kouchi No. 06 , by Charles P.
22.Baby Kouchi No. 14 , by Rasito.
23.Baby Kouchi No. 24 , by Leo.
24.Baby Kouchi No. 27 , by Chandra.
25.Baby Kouchi No. 29 , by Abi.
26.Baby Kouchi No. 42 , by Leo.
27.Baby Kouchi No. 43 , by Indra Z.
28.Baby Kouchi No. 44 , by Lili.
29.Baby Kouchi No. 51 , by Leo.
30.Baby Kouchi No. 18 , by Koi-Koi.
31.Baby Kouchi No. 11 , by Wilson. 
32.Baby Kouchi No. 39 , by Meggy.
33.Baby Kouchi No. 07 , by Hence.
34.Baby Kouchi No. 20 , by Andi S.
35.Baby Kouchi No. 21 , by Andi S.

----------


## abiserpong

Yang Masih AVAILABLE :

----------


## abiserpong

Lanjutan - Yang Masih AVAILABLE :

----------


## Anton Sukoco

ikut om...no 03 by anton sukoco.

note : di wall stars koi tolong dong di up to date, di star koi masih available tp di KOIS udah booked..
mana  yang benar hayoo??!!!

----------


## iyos

> ikut om...no 03 by anton sukoco.
> 
> note : di wall stars koi tolong dong di up to date, di star koi masih available tp di KOIS udah booked..
> mana  yang benar hayoo??!!!


memang yg dikois 03 dah dibooked atas nama siapa om?

----------


## luki

> ikut om...no 03 by anton sukoco.
> 
> note : di wall stars koi tolong dong di up to date, di star koi masih available tp di KOIS udah booked..
> mana  yang benar hayoo??!!!


masih available juga kok Om di KOIS....( hal 9 )

----------


## Anton Sukoco

saya sebenarnya mau ambil bukan no 3 om luki. ( tapi jatuhnya akhirnya pilihan saya yg kedua, no 3)
nomer yg lain berdasarkan websitenya stars koi...

tapi setelah saya double cross cek di  kois..sudah booked.
karena ini adl acara kois, maka saya mengacu ke kois sebagai official nya.

mhnlah om luki, ntu di web site star-kois di up to date..

tks

----------


## luki

> tapi setelah saya double cross cek di  kois..sudah booked.
> karena ini adl acara kois, maka saya mengacu ke kois sebagai official nya.
> 
> mhnlah om luki, ntu di web site star-kois di up to date..
> 
> tks


betul Om....no urut ikan mengikuti yg d kois, di web starskoi juga sama no urut nya.....
Ok Om....nanti saya kasih tau Pak ayi untuk di update di web starskoi

----------


## luki

Rekapan " The Baby Kouchi Show "Yang Sudah Terpilih :

TAHAP PERTAMA I , Rp. 12.500.000,- 
( ....Sampai 7 Juni 2010, Jam 11.59 Waktu Server Koi's ).

1 . Baby Kouchi No. 09 , by Erick Tohir.
2 . Baby Kouchi No. 12 , by Erick Tohir.
3 . Baby Kouchi No. 19 , by Erick Tohir.
4 . Baby Kouchi No. 36 , by Erick Tohir.
5 . Baby kouchi No. 41 , by Erick Tohir.
6 . Baby Kouchi No. 50 , by Erick Tohir.
7 . Baby Kouchi No. 47 , by Rova.
8 . Baby Kouchi No. 37 , by Mangisi.
9 . Baby Kouchi No. 02 , by Djudju.
10.Baby Kouchi No.  31 , by Lili.
11.Baby Kouchi No. 13 , by Tarwa.
12.Baby Kouchi No. 52 , by Tarwa.
13.Baby Kouchi No. 30 , by Suwira.

Tahap II, Rp. 9.000.000,-
( Mulai 7 juni 2010, jam 12.00 Waktu Server Koi's...... sampai akhir November 2010 ). 

14.Baby Kouchi No. 16 , by Hendro W.
15.Baby Kouchi No. 04 , by Rasito.
16.Baby Kouchi No. 35 , by Robby Iwan.
17.Baby Kouchi No. 22 , by Iyos.
18.Baby Kouchi No. 38 , by este ( Setiadi Theriady ).
19.Baby Kouchi No. 45 , by Iyos.
20.Baby Kouchi No. 01 , by Leo.
21.Baby Kouchi No. 06 , by Charles P.
22.Baby Kouchi No. 14 , by Rasito.
23.Baby Kouchi No. 24 , by Leo.
24.Baby Kouchi No. 27 , by Chandra.
25.Baby Kouchi No. 29 , by Abi.
26.Baby Kouchi No. 42 , by Leo.
27.Baby Kouchi No. 43 , by Indra Z.
28.Baby Kouchi No. 44 , by Lili.
29.Baby Kouchi No. 51 , by Leo.
30.Baby Kouchi No. 18 , by Koi-Koi.
31.Baby Kouchi No. 11 , by Wilson. 
32.Baby Kouchi No. 39 , by Meggy.
33.Baby Kouchi No. 07 , by Hence.
34.Baby Kouchi No. 20 , by Andi S.
35.Baby Kouchi No. 21 , by Andi S.
36.Baby Kouchi No. 03 , by Anton Sukoco

----------


## luki

Yang Masih AVAILABLE :

----------


## luki

Rekapan " The Baby Kouchi Show "Yang Sudah Terpilih :

TAHAP PERTAMA I , Rp. 12.500.000,- 
( ....Sampai 7 Juni 2010, Jam 11.59 Waktu Server Koi's ).

1 . Baby Kouchi No. 09 , by Erick Tohir.
2 . Baby Kouchi No. 12 , by Erick Tohir.
3 . Baby Kouchi No. 19 , by Erick Tohir.
4 . Baby Kouchi No. 36 , by Erick Tohir.
5 . Baby kouchi No. 41 , by Erick Tohir.
6 . Baby Kouchi No. 50 , by Erick Tohir.
7 . Baby Kouchi No. 47 , by Rova.
8 . Baby Kouchi No. 37 , by Mangisi.
9 . Baby Kouchi No. 02 , by Djudju.
10.Baby Kouchi No. 31 , by Lili.
11.Baby Kouchi No. 13 , by Tarwa.
12.Baby Kouchi No. 52 , by Tarwa.
13.Baby Kouchi No. 30 , by Suwira.

Tahap II, Rp. 9.000.000,-
( Mulai 7 juni 2010, jam 12.00 Waktu Server Koi's...... sampai akhir November 2010 ). 

14.Baby Kouchi No. 16 , by Hendro W.
15.Baby Kouchi No. 04 , by Rasito.
16.Baby Kouchi No. 35 , by Robby Iwan.
17.Baby Kouchi No. 22 , by Iyos.
18.Baby Kouchi No. 38 , by este ( Setiadi Theriady ).
19.Baby Kouchi No. 45 , by Iyos.
20.Baby Kouchi No. 01 , by Leo.
21.Baby Kouchi No. 06 , by Charles P.
22.Baby Kouchi No. 14 , by Rasito.
23.Baby Kouchi No. 24 , by Leo.
24.Baby Kouchi No. 27 , by Chandra.
25.Baby Kouchi No. 29 , by Abi.
26.Baby Kouchi No. 42 , by Leo.
27.Baby Kouchi No. 43 , by Indra Z.
28.Baby Kouchi No. 44 , by Lili.
29.Baby Kouchi No. 51 , by Leo.
30.Baby Kouchi No. 18 , by Koi-Koi.
31.Baby Kouchi No. 11 , by Wilson. 
32.Baby Kouchi No. 39 , by Meggy.
33.Baby Kouchi No. 07 , by Hence.
34.Baby Kouchi No. 20 , by Andi S.
35.Baby Kouchi No. 21 , by Andi S.
36.Baby Kouchi No. 03 , by Anton Sukoco
37.Baby Kouchi No. 26 , by Wahyudi
38.Baby Kouchi No. 23 , by Mangisi

----------


## luki

Yang Masih AVAILABLE :

----------


## luki

Rekapan " The Baby Kouchi Show "Yang Sudah Terpilih :

TAHAP PERTAMA I , Rp. 12.500.000,- 
( ....Sampai 7 Juni 2010, Jam 11.59 Waktu Server Koi's ).

1 . Baby Kouchi No. 09 , by Erick Tohir.
2 . Baby Kouchi No. 12 , by Erick Tohir.
3 . Baby Kouchi No. 19 , by Erick Tohir.
4 . Baby Kouchi No. 36 , by Erick Tohir.
5 . Baby kouchi No. 41 , by Erick Tohir.
6 . Baby Kouchi No. 50 , by Erick Tohir.
7 . Baby Kouchi No. 47 , by Rova.
8 . Baby Kouchi No. 37 , by Mangisi.
9 . Baby Kouchi No. 02 , by Djudju.
10.Baby Kouchi No. 31 , by Lili.
11.Baby Kouchi No. 13 , by Tarwa.
12.Baby Kouchi No. 52 , by Tarwa.
13.Baby Kouchi No. 30 , by Suwira.

Tahap II, Rp. 9.000.000,-
( Mulai 7 juni 2010, jam 12.00 Waktu Server Koi's...... sampai akhir November 2010 ). 

14.Baby Kouchi No. 16 , by Hendro W.
15.Baby Kouchi No. 04 , by Rasito.
16.Baby Kouchi No. 35 , by Robby Iwan.
17.Baby Kouchi No. 22 , by Iyos.
18.Baby Kouchi No. 38 , by este ( Setiadi Theriady ).
19.Baby Kouchi No. 45 , by Iyos.
20.Baby Kouchi No. 01 , by Leo.
21.Baby Kouchi No. 06 , by Charles P.
22.Baby Kouchi No. 14 , by Rasito.
23.Baby Kouchi No. 24 , by Leo.
24.Baby Kouchi No. 27 , by Chandra.
25.Baby Kouchi No. 29 , by Abi.
26.Baby Kouchi No. 42 , by Leo.
27.Baby Kouchi No. 43 , by Indra Z.
28.Baby Kouchi No. 44 , by Lili.
29.Baby Kouchi No. 51 , by Leo.
30.Baby Kouchi No. 18 , by Koi-Koi.
31.Baby Kouchi No. 11 , by Wilson. 
32.Baby Kouchi No. 39 , by Meggy.
33.Baby Kouchi No. 07 , by Hence.
34.Baby Kouchi No. 20 , by Andi S.
35.Baby Kouchi No. 21 , by Andi S.
36.Baby Kouchi No. 03 , by Anton Sukoco
37.Baby Kouchi No. 26 , by Wahyudi
38.Baby Kouchi No. 23 , by Mangisi
39.Baby Kouchi No. 05 , by Dewi
40.Baby Kouchi No. 08 , by Tarwa
41.Baby Kouchi No. 17 , by Tarwa
42.Baby Kouchi No. 28 , by Djudju
43.Baby Kouchi No. 32 , by Dewi
44.Baby Kouchi No. 46 , by Benny Taslim
45.Baby Kouchi No. 48 , by Dewi


Yang Masih AVAILABLE :

----------


## luki

> Semoga sampai akhir tahun nanti tetap stabil grow n kualitasnya ......... pulang - pulang ada yang sudah 60 cm. ( Kohaku bagus, besar, dengan harga ...... )





> betul Bi......
> kejadian lagi nih......*Beli Tosai Dapet Nisai*






> Tul sekali ki ....... dapet Nisai.





> saya juga berharap banyak bisa tembus 60cm.. terutama khusus ikan no.47 saja.



kayak nya banyak yang terkabul nih doa nya.......

tadi dapet kabar dari starskoi......Penjurian akan di laksanakan tanggal 1 Desember 2010.........

sekilas pandang.......ukuran rata rata sdh 55 cm......ada yg 60 cm ( +/- 7 ekor )

----------


## abiserpong

> kayak nya banyak yang terkabul nih doa nya.......
> 
> tadi dapet kabar dari starskoi......Penjurian akan di laksanakan tanggal 1 Desember 2010.........
> 
> sekilas pandang.......ukuran rata rata sdh 55 cm......ada yg 60 cm ( +/- 7 ekor )


Amin - amin terkabul juga bawa pulang nanti di 60 cm an ........ grow ikan di Starskoi memang TOP tidak diragukan lagi ..........  :Becky:

----------


## luki

kepada para peserta dan penonton.........

penjurian GO ini yang tadi nya di rencanakan tangal 1 desember..........di undur ke..... antara mingggu ke 2 - 3 bulan Desember........

karena Denmas Taniguchi akhir bulan ini sibuk dengan ZNA All Japan Koi Show.......

----------


## Glenardo

> kepada para peserta dan penonton.........
> 
> penjurian GO ini yang tadi nya di rencanakan tangal 1 desember..........di undur ke..... antara mingggu ke 2 - 3 bulan Desember........
> 
> karena Denmas Taniguchi akhir bulan ini sibuk dengan ZNA All Japan Koi Show.......


Mayan juga yah Om Luki, bisa nambah 0,3 cm yah...He4x..

----------


## luki

Kalau tidak ada perubahan......
Penjurian ikan ikan ini akan di laksanakan antra *tanggal 13 - 14 Desember 2010*

----------


## Anton Sukoco

ada bocoran enggak yach...yang tembus 60 cm....

----------


## luki

> ada bocoran enggak yach...yang tembus 60 cm....


1 minggu sebelum penjurian....rencana nya ikan akan di puasakan, di ukur dan di foto ulang Om......
kalo kata Pak Ayi.... liat sepintas ada beberapa yg sdh lewat di 60 cm.....

nanti pasti akan saya update.....


Bagi kolektor  *" Kouchi "*......tahun 2010 ini...... Kouchi sempat di breed *untuk yang terakhir kali nya*.........

karena setelah breeding bulan May - Juni tahun 2010 ini ...........Oyagoi " Kouchi " *Rest In Peace*

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Waduh cuaca terlalu extreme ya pak

----------


## demmy

:Jaw:   :Pout:   :Tsk:   ::   ... huaaaaaa....

----------


## luki

> Waduh cuaca terlalu extreme ya pak


pasti nya belum tau Om Slamet......

cuma berita nya RIP

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Wah turunan kouchi Jadi barang langka.

----------


## iyos

Bagi kolektor  *" Kouchi "*......tahun 2010 ini...... Kouchi sempat di breed *untuk yang terakhir kali nya*.........

karena setelah breeding bulan May - Juni tahun 2010 ini ...........Oyagoi " Kouchi " *Rest In Peace*[/QUOTE]
kl om look tau n bisa sharing kira2 diumur berapa bundanya ini RIP..??koq bnyk induk disana yg mati ya..??dr majalah jg denger YAMATO N ALEXANDRIA jg RIP..??kira2 ada apa ya.??apa mngkn krn striping.??atw..??

----------


## luki

> kl om look tau n bisa sharing kira2 diumur berapa bundanya ini RIP..??koq bnyk induk disana yg mati ya..??dr majalah jg denger YAMATO N ALEXANDRIA jg RIP..??kira2 ada apa ya.??apa mngkn krn striping.??atw..??


saya kurang tau pastinya Om Iyos......cb sy tanyakan ke pak Ayi.......

----------


## iyos

> Kalau tidak ada perubahan......
> Penjurian ikan ikan ini akan di laksanakan antra *tanggal 13 - 14 Desember 2010*


udah pasti ya tgl segini penjuriannya..??biasanya ngambil momen juri kontes TG san nya om look..??coz pengen sekali2 dateng acara beginian jd jauh hari sdh harus ngetek tglnya...trus GO yg seangkatan apa dbarengin n dgn juri yg sama..??

----------


## luki

> udah pasti ya tgl segini penjuriannya..??biasanya ngambil momen juri kontes TG san nya om look..??coz pengen sekali2 dateng acara beginian jd jauh hari sdh harus ngetek tglnya...trus GO yg seangkatan apa dbarengin n dgn juri yg sama..??


kalo pembicaraan terakhir dengan Pak Ayi.....tanggal 14 penjurian nya Om Iyos......
sekalian dengan 2 varietas lain nya yg di Starskoi.....

----------


## iyos

> saya kurang tau pastinya Om Iyos......cb sy tanyakan ke pak Ayi.......


om look ke bdg kemaren mampir ke star gk.?sdh ada kbr/penjelasanKah ttg induk kouchi yg RIP..??

----------


## luki

> om look ke bdg kemaren mampir ke star gk.?sdh ada kbr/penjelasanKah ttg induk kouchi yg RIP..??


ngga sempet mampir ke starkoi Om Iyos.........
kalo Pak Ayi cuma dapet Info nya sehabis breeding.....bbrp harr kemudian RIP........
cuma informasi ini yg saya dapet dari Pak Ayi Om Iyos......

untuk Penjurian Kegiatan ini......ada perubahan lagi .......

*Fixed ( final ) date nya :

Tanggal 16 Desember 2010*

----------


## iyos

untuk Penjurian Kegiatan ini......ada perubahan lagi .......

*Fixed ( final ) date nya :

Tanggal 16 Desember 2010*[/QUOTE]
thx infonya om look..oya sy ada pertanyaan,,kan biasanya sehabis penjurian ikan2 bisa kepemilik masing2..??kl om look sendiri biasanya bagaimana,apa titip dulu beberapa hari untuk ilangin stres setelah penjurian or bawa langsung dlm keadaan ikan2 letih..??trus apa saja yg disiapkan dirumah..??buat pembelajaran om...thx

----------


## luki

> thx infonya om look..oya sy ada pertanyaan,,kan biasanya sehabis penjurian ikan2 bisa kepemilik masing2..??kl om look sendiri biasanya bagaimana,apa titip dulu beberapa hari untuk ilangin stres setelah penjurian or bawa langsung dlm keadaan ikan2 letih..??trus apa saja yg disiapkan dirumah..??buat pembelajaran om...thx


kalo yg saya lakukan......
sehabis penjurian....biasa nya saya titipkan dulu sekitar 2 - 3 hr........setelah itu saya bawa pulang.......
dan di rmh tetap saya karantina lagi kurang kebih 1 - 2 minggu........

tetapi ada juga yang langsung bawa pulang Om Iyos......karena biasa nya 1 minggu sebelum penjurian.....ikan sudah di puasakan.....

siap siap bawa pulang 55 BU nih Om........

----------


## iyos

> kalo yg saya lakukan......
> sehabis penjurian....biasa nya saya titipkan dulu sekitar 2 - 3 hr........setelah itu saya bawa pulang.......
> dan di rmh tetap saya karantina lagi kurang kebih 1 - 2 minggu........
> 
> tetapi ada juga yang langsung bawa pulang Om Iyos......karena biasa nya 1 minggu sebelum penjurian.....ikan sudah di puasakan.....
> 
> siap siap bawa pulang 55 BU nih Om........


asiek ya beli kecil bawa gede..??hehe..thx

----------


## luki

kemaren hr sabtu .........di ZNA all japan koi show........
kakak nya dari batch  ini meraih Best In Size di kelas 65 BU......
milik Om Dani Purnama........
mantab..........

----------


## iyos

> kemaren hr sabtu .........di ZNA all japan koi show........
> kakak nya dari batch  ini meraih Best In Size di kelas 65 BU......
> milik Om Dani Purnama........
> mantab..........


ikan bagus yg lahir dr ikan bagus...dulu waktu awal2 GO terlihat sepi pemilih tp hari2 makin habis n sekarang sisa sedikit,adakah yg sedikit ini jagoannya.??siapa tau..??

----------


## abiserpong

> kemaren hr sabtu .........di ZNA all japan koi show........
> kakak nya dari batch ini meraih Best In Size di kelas 65 BU......
> milik Om Dani Purnama........
> mantab..........


Maruten Kohaku 4 step .........

----------


## iyos

> Maruten Kohaku 4 step .........


yg distars sdh keluar kolam blm om abie..??apa jagoan2 kouchi yg distars sdh ada photonya..??penasaran coz blm liat sekalipun..

----------


## abiserpong

> yg distars sdh keluar kolam blm om abie..??apa jagoan2 kouchi yg distars sdh ada photonya..??penasaran coz blm liat sekalipun..


Siang nanti akan di juri langsung oleh Sang Breeder " Taniguchi San " di Starskoi Bandung.......

----------


## Rova

Hari ini penjurian Kouchi..  ::

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hasil penjuriannya gimana ?

----------


## Soegianto

slamet buat para pemenangnya

----------


## Anton Sukoco

gimana nih hasil penjuriannya?

----------


## abiserpong

Total 23 ekor yang terpilih dari 3 kolam pada seleksi pertama, untuk maju pada seleksi berikutnya,



6 ekor kandidat yang memperebutkan Gelar Juara 1, 2, 3, dan Best Tategoi.





Diskusi penentuan Sang Juara, 


Sang Juara 1, Female.


Juara 2 ( atas ), Male dan Juara 3 ( bawah ) Female,

----------


## iyos

selamat buat para pemenang n EO nya...kl bisa diulas biar jd pembelajaran bersama n apa2 saja yg dibocorin TG ttg ikan2 ini...

----------


## antonaja

om luki..

saya belum bayar, kalo mau bayar berapa plus ongkir ke sby?
total bayar berapa ya?
and saya harus f/u ke siapa?

terima kasih.

----------


## Anton Sukoco

om luki..

saya belum bayar, kalo mau bayar berapa plus ongkir ke sby?
total bayar berapa ya?
and saya harus f/u ke siapa?

terima kasih. 

ps: kok aneh ya..saya punya dua account....????....

----------


## luki

> om luki..
> 
> saya belum bayar, kalo mau bayar berapa plus ongkir ke sby?
> total bayar berapa ya?
> and saya harus f/u ke siapa?
> 
> terima kasih. 
> 
> .


Langsung ke Pak ayi saja Om.......0811215148

ps; username yg "antonaja" saya delete ya Om.....

----------


## Anton Sukoco

> Langsung ke Pak ayi saja Om.......0811215148
> 
> ps; username yg "antonaja" saya delete ya Om.....


woke om...

siap...nanti saya hub pak ayi...

----------


## William Pantoni

Ada yang ketinggalan....BEST TATEGOI 60cm Owner : Charlesp

----------


## iyos

mantap best tate nya om charles,,,

----------


## charlesp

> mantap best tate nya om charles,,,


Om Iyos, itu namanya beginner's luck  ::

----------


## Rova

Begginer got champion showa, plus best tategoi kohaku.. 
Congrat'z Om Charles..  ::

----------


## charlesp

> Begginer got champion showa, plus best tategoi kohaku.. 
> Congrat'z Om Charles..


TQ Om Rova, yang pasti keeping skills di Star memang top, semua ikan grownya luar biasa, magic pond yang bisa kalahin growth mudpond Jepang. sip

----------


## Tiny

Kalau sekali itu luck, kalau tiap kali GO dapet gc, best tategoi, n nominasi2 namanya skill atau bakat alam...

Lain kali minta dipilihin om charles aja ahh  ::

----------


## charlesp

> Kalau sekali itu luck, kalau tiap kali GO dapet gc, best tategoi, n nominasi2 namanya skill atau bakat alam...
> 
> Lain kali minta dipilihin om charles aja ahh


ha ha ha, coba deh luck nya sampai mana? kalau ASIA GO sih gak mungkin deh,..... ikan gw kecil,... LOL mustinya hri itu terbang ke Sentosa Island ya,... main mesin Jackpot....... ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> Kalau sekali itu luck, kalau tiap kali GO dapet gc, best tategoi, n nominasi2 namanya skill atau bakat alam...
> 
> Lain kali minta dipilihin om charles aja ahh


New Rookie On The Block....padahal milihnya belakangan.

----------


## charlesp

> New Rookie On The Block....padahal milihnya belakangan.


Bisa aja Om Will,......  ::

----------


## fayzacantik

[IMG][/IMG]

@ Om Tiny ingetin gua yah kalau Om Charles milih ikan biar ikut nyontek
@ Om William setuju Om
@ Om Charles, Beruntung ? Kalau gua bilang sih mata nya jeli. Kalau udah bosen silahkan pilih pond no berapa buat ikan itu.
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## charlesp

Wah, kirain becanda kemarin, kolamnya siap untuk breeding tuh, banyak sekali........ mungkin Merapi non aktif dulu kali ya......  ::

----------


## Glenardo

> Wah, kirain becanda kemarin, kolamnya siap untuk breeding tuh, banyak sekali........ mungkin Merapi non aktif dulu kali ya......


Wah Om Charlesp saya kaget juga liat pond nya..He4x..

Btw hari ini ada paket kiriman ke Magelang...He4x...Siaap di kembangbiakan disana..

----------


## fayzacantik

@ Om Charles dan Om Glen,

cuma kolam kecil-kecil Om 3 X 8 ada 46 buah sama 900 ton ada 3 di lokasi ini, dilokasi lain ada 1350 ton dan 1800 ton yang ngak ada ikan nya :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## Tiny

> New Rookie On The Block....padahal milihnya belakangan.


denger2 sih justru kuncinya milih belakangan  :: 




> ha ha ha, coba deh luck nya sampai mana? kalau ASIA GO sih gak mungkin deh,..... ikan gw kecil,... LOL mustinya hri itu terbang ke Sentosa Island ya,... main mesin Jackpot.......


kalo sampe ASIA GO ikan lo menang, kita langsung terbang ke sing..... pasti dapet jackpot dah wuahahahhaha

@om fayza

siapp...makanya cepet2 benerin kolam dan filter, minta wangsit sama suhu2 disini (om william contohnya) hwuhehheheheh

----------


## Koi-Koi

Btw, om penyelenggara. Pengambilan/pengiriman ikan bagaimana nih.

----------


## luki

> Btw, om penyelenggara. Pengambilan/pengiriman ikan bagaimana nih.


bisa langsung dengan Pak ayi om.....
0811 215 148 atau 022 2530932

----------


## abiserpong

> Btw, om penyelenggara. Pengambilan/pengiriman ikan bagaimana nih.


Sudah lama tidak hadir di sini om ....... salam.  ::

----------


## Koi-Koi

Tq om, Salam juga

mudah2an yg dilelang jadi milik saya  ::

----------


## abiserpong

> Tq om, Salam juga
> 
> mudah2an yg dilelang jadi milik saya


Sip om ........ semoga beruntung sampai garis Finish.  ::

----------


## luki

Foto Kanan : Update ke 2 ( Final ) Desember 2010
Foto Tengah : Update Ke 1 Agustus 2010
*Ukuran pada Foto Awal ( kiri ) adalah ukuran pada saat mulai Kegiatan GO Bulan Mei 2010*

Hadiah :






*Rekapan " The Baby Kouchi Show "Yang Sudah Terpilih :
TAHAP PERTAMA I.*


1 . Baby Kouchi No. 09 , by Erick Tohir.


2 . Baby Kouchi No. 12 , by Erick Tohir.


3 . Baby Kouchi No. 19 , by Erick Tohir.


4 . Baby Kouchi No. 36 , by Erick Tohir.


5 . Baby kouchi No. 41 , by Erick Tohir.


6 . Baby Kouchi No. 50 , by Erick Tohir.


7 . Baby Kouchi No. 47 , by Rova.


8 . Baby Kouchi No. 37 , by Mangisi.


9 . Baby Kouchi No. 02 , by Djudju.


10.Baby Kouchi No.  31 , by Lili.


11.Baby Kouchi No. 13 , by Tarwa.
12.Baby Kouchi No. 52 , by Tarwa.

13.Baby Kouchi No. 30 , by Suwira.




*Tahap II.* 


14.Baby Kouchi No. 16 , by Hendro W.


15.Baby Kouchi No. 04 , by Rasito.


16.Baby Kouchi No. 35 , by Robby Iwan.


17.Baby Kouchi No. 22 , by Iyos.


18.Baby Kouchi No. 38 , by este ( Setiadi Theriady ).


19.Baby Kouchi No. 45 , by Iyos.


20.Baby Kouchi No. 01 , by Leo.


21.Baby Kouchi No. 06 , by Charles P.


22.Baby Kouchi No. 14 , by Rasito.


23.Baby Kouchi No. 24 , by Leo.



24.Baby Kouchi No. 27 , by Chandra.


25.Baby Kouchi No. 29 , by Abi.


26.Baby Kouchi No. 42 , by Leo.


27.Baby Kouchi No. 43 , by Indra Z.


28.Baby Kouchi No. 44 , by Lili.


29.Baby Kouchi No. 51 , by Leo.


30.Baby Kouchi No. 18 , by Koi-Koi.


31.Baby Kouchi No. 11 , by Wilson. 


32.Baby Kouchi No. 39 , by Meggy.


33.Baby Kouchi No. 07 , by Hence.


34.Baby Kouchi No. 20 , by Andi S.


35.Baby Kouchi No. 21 , by Andi S.


36.Baby Kouchi No. 03 , by Anton Sukoco


37.Baby Kouchi No. 26 , by Wahyudi


38.Baby Kouchi No. 23 , by Mangisi


39.Baby Kouchi No. 05 , by Dewi


40.Baby Kouchi No. 08 , by Tarwa
41.Baby Kouchi No. 17 , by Tarwa

42.Baby Kouchi No. 28 , by Djudju


43.Baby Kouchi No. 32 , by Dewi


44.Baby Kouchi No. 46 , by Benny Taslim


45.Baby Kouchi No. 48 , by Dewi





Yang Masih AVAILABLE :

----------


## luki

*Suasana pada saat penjurian ........*


*Nominasi*






*The Best Six*








*GC.....*



*RGC ( sebelah kiri )*



*Juara 3 ( sebelah kiri )*



*BT 1.....*

----------

